# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστούγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2010 [Season's Greetings]

## Michael

Τα Χριστούγενα σιμώνουν, χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες και σε όλους!
Επ΄ ευκαιρία της εορταστικής περιόδου των χριστουγένων, ας θυμηθούμε και ένα κείμενο του αείμνηστου Φώτη Κόντογλου γραμμένο κάτι παραπάνω από μισόν αίωνα πίσω ....

ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ 
και τα αγνά έθιμά μας 
(του Φώτη Κόντογλου ) 
Τα Χριστούγεννα, τα Φώτα, η Πρωτοχρονιά, κ' άλλες μεγάλες γιορτές, για πολλούς ανθρώπους δεν είναι καθόλου γιορτές και χαρούμενες μέρες, αλλά μέρες που φέρνουνε θλίψη και δοκιμασία. Δοκιμάζονται οι ψυχές εκείνων που δεν είναι σε θέση να χαρούνε, σε καιρό που οι άλλοι χαίρουνται. Παρεκτός από τους ανθρώπους που είναι πικραμένοι από τις συμφορές της ζωής, τους χαροκαμένους, τους αρρώστους κι όσους έχουνε αρρώστους, οι περισσότεροι πικραμένοι είναι εκείνοι που τους στενεύει η ανάγκη να γίνουνε τούτες τις χαρμόσυνες μέρες ζητιάνοι, διακοναρέοι. Πολλοί απ' αυτούς μπορεί να μη δίνουνε σημασία στη δική τους ευτυχία, μα γίνουνται ζητιάνοι για να δώσουνε λίγη χαρά στα παιδιά τους και στ' άλλα πρόσωπα που κρέμουνται απ' αυτούς. Οι τέτοιοι κρυφοκλαίνε από το παράπονό τους, κι' αυτοί είναι οι πιο μεγάλοι μάρτυρες, που καταπίνουνε την πίκρα τους μέρα νύχτα, σαν το πικροβότανο.
Ίσα ίσα αυτές τις αγιασμένες μέρες που θάπρεπε να σμίξουνε πιο κοντά οι άνθρωποι συναμεταξύ τους, "_να περιπτυχθώσιν αλλήλους_", ίσια ίσια αυτές τις μέρες αποξενώνουνται περισσότερο ο ένας από τον άλλον, χωρίζουνται σε δύο στρατόπεδα ολότελα ξένα τόνα στάλλο, σχεδόν εχθρικά. Από τη μιά μεριά είναι οι ευτυχισμένοι, οι καλότυχοι, κι από την άλλη μεριά είναι οι δυστυχισμένοι κ' οι παραπεταμένοι. Ανάμεσα τους "_χάσμα μέγα_ _εστήρικται_" κατά τις γιορτές. Κανένα γεφύρι δεν ενώνει τις δύο ακροποταμιές, ενώ τις άλλες μέρες έρχουνται σε περισσότερη συνάφεια. Οι πλούσιοι κι' όσοι έχουνε τον τρόπο τους κάνουνε, αλλοίμονο! το πάν για να επιδείξουνε τα πλούτη και τ' αγαθά τους στους λιμασμένους. Κι' αυτό γίνεται στόνομα του Χριστού, που γεννήθηκε πάμφτωχος μέσα στο παχνί! Για τη γέννηση του φτωχού Χριστού δεν γιορτάζουνε οι φτωχοί σαν και Κείνον, μα γιορτάζουνε οι πλούσιοι, που παίρνουνε για αφορμή την πτωχεία του για να δείξουνε τα πλούτη τους. Μα άραγε, ανάμεσα σε δυστυχισμένους μπορεί να νοιώσει κανένας ευτυχισμένον τον εαυτό του; Μοναχά ένας αναίσθητος μπορεί να νοιώση τέτοια ευτυχία. Όσο για κείνον που θέλει να επιδείξει στον πεινασμένον και στον στερημένον την ελεεινή του αυτή ευτυχία, αυτός είναι αληθινό κτήνος. Και μ' όλα ταύτα, υπάρχουνε πολλοί τέτοιοι ανάμεσά μας, στα χρόνια μας, ενώ ήτανε σπάνιοι στα παλαιότερα. Είναι κι' αυτό ένα από τα ωραία που μας έφερε ο μέγας πολιτισμός από τα μεγάλα κέντρα! Στην Ανατολή είχανε τα ζεμπίλια, που ήτανε πλεχτά από ψάθα, κι' ό,τι έβαζε μέσα κανένας δεν φαινότανε. Γι' αυτό παίζοντας οι Τουρκομερίτες, λέγανε πώς η λέξη "_ζεμπίλ_" βγήκε από τα λόγια "_σεν μπίλ_", πού θα πεί "_εσύ να ξέρεις_", δηλαδή εσύ να ξέρεις μοναχά τί έχει μέσα το ζεμπίλι, ώστε να μη λιμάζουνε και σε φθονούνε οι φτωχοί, κείνοι που δεν μπορούνε ν' αγοράσουνε τα καλά που αγόρασες εσύ. Σίγουρα, κι' αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου καλό και χριστιανικό, μα τουλάχιστο έλειπε η αμαρτωλή επίδειξη που είναι το πιο σατανικό απ' όλα τα άλλα κακά που φαρμακώνουνε τους φτωχούς αδελφούς μας αυτές τις μέρες.
Όπως βλέπεις, με την κακομοιριά που έχει σε όλα ο αμαρτωλός άνθρωπος, μπόρεσε και γύρισε τις μέρες της πνευματικής χαράς σε μέρες σαρκικής καλοπέρασης για τον εαυτό του, και σε μέρες πένθους και δακρύων για πολλούς από τους συντρόφους του στη ζωή.
Οι γιορτές οι δικές μας σταθήκανε πάντα θρησκευτικές, και γι' αυτό είχανε κάποιον άλλο χαρακτήρα από τις γιορτές που γιορτάζουνε άλλα έθνη, προπάντων σήμερα, που είναι κάποιες αυτοσχεδιασμένες σκηνοθεσίες χωρίς καμμιά σημασία για το πνεύμα του ανθρώπου. Σ' αυτές τις ψευτογιορτές ξαμολιούνται όλα τα βάρβαρα και εγωιστικά πάθη του ανθρώπου, που κυττάζει μοναχά την ευχαρίστηση της σάρκας. Ενώ οι δικές μας οι γιορτές, επειδή , όπως είπα, έχουνε τη ρίζα τους στη θρησκεία, ήτανε σεμνές, πνευματικές, ώστε να μη σκανδαλίζουνε τους φτωχούς, όσο είναι μπορετό σε σαρκικούς ανθρώπους. Οι πλούσιοι κι' οι νοικοκυραίοι αποφεύγανε να πληγώσουνε τους φτωχότερους, και νοιώθανε την ανάγκη να τους ζεστάνουνε και κείνους, στέλνοντας κρυφά στα σπίτια τους διάφορα δώρα, με τρόπο, ώστε να μη τους ταπεινώσουνε, κ' έτσι η διαφορά να φαίνεται όσο μπορούσε λιγώτερη.
Έτσι μορφωθήκανε τα έμορφα και αγνά έθιμά μας, με ψαλμωδίες πού τις λένε ακόμα τα παιδιά στους δρόμους και στα σπίτια, με καμπάνες, με έμορφα αισθήματα, με σεμνές διασκεδάσεις, με ευχάριστη συναναστροφή, που δένουνε μεταξύ τους τους ανθρώπους, παρά τους χωρίζουνε. Μα ο υλισμός κι' ο λύκος της αναισθησίας μολεύει σιγά-σιγά αυτές τις καλές γιορτές μας, πού πολύ έμορφα τις παρομοιάζανε οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοί μας με σταθμούς για να ξεκουραζόμαστε στον μονότονο δρόμο της ζωής μας, λέγοντας: "_Βίος ανεόρταστος. μακρά οδός απανδόκευτος_", πού θα πή, "_Ζωή δίχως γιορτή, είναι σαν τον μακρύ τον δρόμο που δεν έχει πανδοχείο να ξεκουραστής_".
Κάποιοι μοντερνοποιημένοι κάνουνε τον βαρύ και τον θετικό, κύριο πού δεν έχει αισθηματολογίες, και λένε πώς αυτά είναι αναχρονισμοί κι' αδιαφόρετα πράγματα. Αυτοί για μένα είναι ξερίχια ψυχικά, παγωμένες ερημιές, δίχως αγάπη, δίχως χαρά, μα και δίχως πόνο. Γιατί χαρά και πόνος είναι δεμένα. Οι τέτοιες ψυχές είναι πάντα νεκρά βουνά του φεγγαριού. Ωστόσο, κάτι τέτοιοι "ορθολογισταί" και "θετικισταί", ξετρελλαίνουνται για κάποιες ανόητες ξενόφερτες φέστες και κάτι μοντέρνα γλέντια που ρεζιλεύουνε τον άνθρωπο, φτάνει που γίνονται κατά το κοσμοπολίτικο μοντέλο που βρίσκεται στα "μεγάλα κέντρα του εξωτερικού". Αυτοί δεν θέλουνε τίποτα από τα δικά μας, που τα λένε όλα "βλάχικα, φτωχικά, ανάξια για ανθρώπους που ξέρουνε τον κόσμο". Τίποτα ελληνικό δεν βρίσκει έλεος στα μάτια αυτών των κουφιοκέφαλων, ακατάδεχτων κι' όπως πρέπει κυρίων, που χοροπηδάνε, ωστόσο, σαν τρελλοί, με τα τσέρκια στο λαιμό, φτάνει που ήρθανε απ' έξω, από κει "που ξέρει ο κόσμος να απολαμβάνη τη ζωή"! Τί να πούμε κ' εμείς οι άλλοι, τα βλαχάκια, τα φτωχαδάκια, πού μας νανούριζε η μάνα μας με τα παραπονετικά τραγούδια της στην κούνια μας, και τώρα δακρύζουμε σαν ακούμε τα τροπάρια και τα κάλαντα, πού μας ενώνουνε με τους αγαπημένους μας πού περάσανε από τον τόπο μας πρίν από μας;
Αδέρφια μου. Φυλάξτε τα ελληνικά συνήθεια μας, γιορτάστε όπως γιορτάζανε οι πατεράδες σας, και μη ξεγελιώσαστε με τα ξένα κι άνοστα πυροτεχνήματα. Οι δικές μας οι γιορτές αδελφώνουν τους ανθρώπους, τους ενώνει η αγάπη του Χριστού. Μην κάνετε επιδείξεις. "_Ευφάνθητε εορτάζοντες_". Ακούστε τί λένε τα παιδάκια που λένε τα κάλαντα: "_Και βάλετε τα ρούχα σας, εύμορφα ενδυθήτε, στην εκκλησίαν τρέξετε, με προθυμίαν μπήτε, ν' ακούσετε με προσοχήν όλην την υμνωδίαν, και με πολλήν ευλάβειαν την θεία λειτουργίαν. Και πάλιν σαν γυρίσετε εις το αρχοντικόν σας, ευθύς τραπέζι στρώσετε, βάλτε το φαγητόν σας. Και τον σταυρόν σας κάνετε, γευθήτε ευφρανθήτε. Δόστε και κανενός φτωχού όστις να υστερήται_". Αθάνατη ελληνική φυλή ! Φτωχή μα αρχοντομαθημένη, βασανισμένη, μα χαρούμενη και καλόκαρδη περισσότερο από τους ευτυχισμένους της γης, πού τους μαράζωσε η καλοπέραση.
Ναι αδερφοί μου Έλληνες, χαίρετε μαζί με κείνους που χαίρουνται και κλαίτε μαζί με κείνους που κλαίνε. Αυτή είναι η παραγγελία του Χριστού, και σ' αυτή μονάχα θα βρήτε ανακούφιση. Δίνετε στους άλλους απ' ό,τι έχετε. Το παραπάνω απ' ό,τι έχει κανένας ανάγκη, το κλέβει από τον άλλον. "_Μακάριον το διδόναι μάλλον, ή λαμβάνειν_".
Πολλοί από σας θάχουνε ίσως περισσότερο από μένα το δικαίωμα να μου πούνε αυτά που λέγω εγώ σε σας. Δεν είμαι ο "_ποιήσας και διδάξας_", αλλοίμονό μου! Μα για να μη σκανδαλισθή κανένας πώς τα λόγια μου είναι ολότελα κούφια, στενεύομαι να πω πώς προσπαθώ να μην είμαι ολότελα "_ο δάσκαλος που δίδασκε και νόμο δεν εκράτει_".

_28 Δεκεμβρίου 1958_

----------


## ndimitr93

Σήμερα η έναρξη της Εορταστικής περιόδου!!!! :Very Happy: 
Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
christmas08s_104512122008.gif

----------


## cataman

Το συγκεκριμένο ''καραβάκι'' στολίζεται κάθε χρόνο στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, εδώ στα βόρεια προάστεια.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum//attach...5&d=1259962385

Καλές Γιορτές να έχουμε.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Δεν αξίζει να ανοίξουμε θεματάκι για το 2010 ξεχωριστά;
Τι λέτε;

----------


## ndimitr93

> Δεν αξίζει να ανοίξουμε θεματάκι για το 2010 ξεχωριστά;
> Τι λέτε;


Παλιά ήταν όλα ξεχωριστά αλλά συγχωνεύθηκαν......

----------


## efouskayak

> Δεν αξίζει να ανοίξουμε θεματάκι για το 2010 ξεχωριστά;
> Τι λέτε;


Για ποιό λόγο?  :Confused:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Τίποτα, απλά πιστεύω πως αξίζει να αφιερώνουμε κάθε χρόνο ένα θεματάκι ξεχωριστό και όχι όλα μαζί.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## efouskayak

Τα θέματα συγχωνευτηκαν και θα συγχωνευτούν και άλλα.

Θα μαζευτεί λιγάκι το χάος και για να μην χάνονται θέματα αλλα και για να ειναι πιο νοικοκυρεμένα. 

Αυτά είναι παρένθεση στο θέμα.

Ευχομαι και εγώ καλές γιορτές να έχουμε.

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Εύχομαι σε όλα τα μέλη και τους επισκέπτες του φόρουμ να περάσουν τις πιο όμορφες γιορτές που περάσανε ποτέ!

----------


## φανούλα

Εύχομαι κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου στο nautilia καλές θάλασσες (με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης και κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά στις καρδιές μας), καλά Χριστούγεννα και ότι επιθυμεί ο καθένας μας ξεχωριστά να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτές τις ¶γιες Μέρες!!!!

Υ.Γ. Εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ η συνάντηση Δεκεμβρίου να γίνει πριν τις 21 γιατί ο Νίκος συνήθως μου την φέρνει και τις κάνει όταν είμαι στο νησί:mrgreen::-D8)!!!
Φυσικά εσείς αποφασίζετε, εγώ απλώς είπα την ευχή μου:mrgreen:!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Ανοίγουμε αυτό το θέμα για να ανταλλάξουμε τις γιορτινές ευχές μας Χριστούγεννα 2009 - Πρωτοχρονιά 2010. Σ αυτό το θέμα μπορείτε επίσης να ανεβάσετε Χριστουγεννιάτικες φωτογραφίες θαλασσινού περιεχομένου, όπως στολισμένες, βάρκες, καραβάκια (μέρα ή νύχτα) από την γιορτινή πάλη/χωριό που ζείτε ή επισκέπτεστε. Αλλά και στολισμένα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δένδρα σε παραλίες κ.λ.π.

This thread welcomes  your Seasonal Greetings for X'mas and the New Year 2010. You may also upload photos here from your city/village, with seaviews related to the subject, such as boats decorated for this festive period and/or X'mas trees near the sea etc. In other words this thread is dedicated to wishes and greetings only.

----------


## Leo

Με την ευκαιρία σας κοινοποιούμε τις ευχές που λάβαμε από το *Σούπερφαστ ΙΙ*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κατ' αρχήν νομίζω ότι ο τίτλος του θέματος πρέπει να γίνει και Αγγλικά γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι ξένοι φίλοι του φόρουμ θα έχουν πολλά να προσφέρουν.
Η εταιρία Πέτρου Μ. Νομικού είχε πολύ πλούσιο υλικό σε διαφημιστικά, κάρτες, κλπ και κάθε Χριστούγεννα έστελνε στους ταξιδιωτικούς πράκτορες ευχετήριες κάρτες. Η κλασσική και πιο όμορφη που είχα στην δεκαετία του 60 αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω πλέον, ήταν μία ζωγραφική ενός από τα τρία Ιταλιάνικα της εταιρίας αρόδο νύχτα με αναμένες τις γιρλάντες και σε πρώτο πλάνο τον ¶γιο Βασίλη σε μία βαρκούλα με κουπιά να πλέει προς το καράβι. Η ίδια ιδέα είχε κυκλοφορήσει αν θυμάμαι καλά και με το Δήλος. Αν κάποιο μέλος του φόρουμ την έχει ας την ανεβάσει. Από τις πιο νοσταλγικές Χριστουγεννιάτικες κάρτες που κυκλοφόρησαν ποτέ.

To the friends of the forum: I remember in the 60's Nomikos Lines issued a Christmas card with a painting depicting one of the Miaoulis/Kanaris/Karaiskakis trio at night at anchor with all the lights on and Santa Claus on a little boat approaching the ship with oars. The same theme was later issued with the Delos. Does anybody have it to upload to the thread?

----------


## cataman

Προς όλα τα μέλη του Nautilia.gr, τους Ναυτικούς μας, τους Ιστιοπλόους και τους Ψαράδες: θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ να έχετε Καλά Χριστούγεννα, και με υγεία να καλοδεχτείτε το έτος 2010. 
Επίσης, να ευχηθώ Καλές Θάλασσες σε αυτούς που διασχίζουν τους ωκεανούς όλου του κόσμου με οτιδήποτε πλεούμενο είναι αυτό: (Ποντοπόρα, Κρουαζιερόπλοια, Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Ανοικτού & Κλειστού Τύπου, Φορτηγά, Motorships, FastFerries, Πολεμικά πλοία, Λιμενικά πλοία, Πιλοτίνες, Ρυμουλκά, Ιστιοπλοϊκά, Ταχύπλοα, Ψαρόβαρκες, Ιστιοσανίδες, Kitesurf και Κανό. (Πιστεύω να μην ξέχασα κάποιο και να με συγχωρέσετε αν το έκανα.))

Φιλικά Μάκης(cataman).

Το κάτωθι στολισμένο καραβάκι βρίσκεται κάθε χρόνο σε κεντρικό σημείο στην Λεωφόρο Θηβών.


To all members of Nautilia.gr, our seamen, sailors and fishermen: I wish to you Merry Christmas and healthy to Welcome the year 2010. 
Also, i wish to you Fine Seas to all those who crossing oceans around the world with everything barge is this: (Ocean, Cruise, Passenger - Ferries Open & Closed, Cargo Vessels, Motorships, Fast Ferries, Warships, Port ships, Pilots, Tugs, Sailboats, SpeedBoats, Fishing Boats, Surfboards, Kitesurf and Canoes. (I do not miss any and excuse me if I did.)) 

Friendly by Makis(cataman).
The following boat is decorated each year in central point in Avenue Thivon, in Athens. 

Karavaki.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Καλες γιορτες σε ολο το nautilia...

*100_2041.jpg

theofilos.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Wx, arxisame tis euxes, Manolaki? LOL
Super to modelaki stolismeno  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα χριστουγεννα σε εσενα και το αγαπημενο σου :Wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θέλω και εγώ να ευχηθώ σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ και τις οικογένειές τους χρόνια πολλά γεμάτα καλοσύνες.
I wish to all the members of the Forum and their families Merry Christmas and calm seas ahead.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Θέλω και εγώ να ευχηθώ σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ και τις οικογένειές τους χρόνια πολλά γεμάτα καλοσύνες.


Κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο. :Wink: 

Καλα χριστουγεννα και καλη πρωτοχρονια σε ολους

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καλα Χριστουγεννα και ευτυχισμενος ο Καινουριος Χρονος!_

_karta apollon teliki.jpg_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γιώργο τελικά ο ¶γιος Βασίλης εμβόλισε τον Απόλλωνα? Μου φαίνεται σε ενέπνευσε η χριστουγεννιάτικη κάρτα του Δήλος. Μόνο που εκείνο ήταν αρόδο.

----------


## τοξοτης

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ , με όλη μου την καρδιά ,  σε όλους και όλες το τετριμμένο <Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευτυχισμένος ο καινούργιος χρόνος με υγεία αγάπη και κάθε ευτυχία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Αλεξανδρε εσυ μου θυμισες την Χριστουγεννιατικη καρτα της Θηραικης  Ατμοπλοιας και εγω προσπαθησα να κανω καποια παραλλαγη της, στην επομενη καρτα που  ετοιμαζω ο Αι Βασιλης θα επισκεφθει   το Δηλος αροδο.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή οι γιορτινές ημέρες έχουν πλησιάσει ασφυκτικά θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ, σε όλους του Ναυτιλιώτες καιΝαυτιλιώτισσες*Καλά**Χριστούγεννα* μευγειά και αγάπη. 

Αυτές τις μέρες οι σκέψη μας ταξιδεύει στους ξενιτεμένους εν πλω ή στις διάφορες δουλειές ανά τον κόσμο στους οποίους εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και σύντομανα γυρίσουν κοντά στους αγαπημένους τους.Η φωτογραφία που διάλεξα για αυτές τις ημέρες δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι άλλη από αυτήν.

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους

card2_0002.jpeg

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!Σημερα Τεταρτη ημερα ποντοπορων προπαραμονη Χριστουγεννων!!!Οι παρακατω φωτογραφιες ειναι απο την Συρο και θα πρεπει να πουμε ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε εκεινους που ειχαν την ιδεα!!Αφιερωμενες στους ποντοπορους μας :Very Happy: ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ και ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΕΣ!!!!!!!!

PC131040_resize.JPG

PC150901_resize.JPG

υ.γ.Τις πρωτες μερες ηταν σκετο το πλοιο στην συνεχεια ηρθε και η θαλασσα!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μιας και αύριο έχουμε παραμονή Χριστουγέννων θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr Καλά Χριστούγεννα!!

Όσο για τους ναυτικούς που βρίσκονται αυτές τις ¶γιες μέρες θα ήθελα να τους ευχηθώ καλά ταξίδια, ήρεμες θάλασσες και να επιστρέψουν το γρηγορότερο πίσω στις οικογένειες τους!

Χρόνια Πολλά εύχομαι σε όλους!* 

PC230032.JPG

----------


## Leo

Μου αρέσει που έχετε διαλέξει κομμάτια από τα σπίτια σας, τα δικά σας στολίδια για να ευχηθείτε... Αυτό είναι πολύ όμορφο και ζεστό όπως πρέπει να είναι το κλίμα των ημερών  :Very Happy: .

----------


## nikosnasia

Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους ναυτικούς και μη........
στοιχεία 90.JPG

----------


## xara

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!*

----------


## mike_rodos

Xρόνια Πολλά!!!! Καλές Γιορτές σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr και σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας, πάντα με υγεία, χαρά και ευτυχία....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καλα Χριστουγεννα και χρονια πολλα και απο το Ωστιν του Τεξας

Austin1.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Η ομάδα του n@utilia.gr σας εύχεται ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ και ΚΑΛΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ. Ιδιαίτερα στους ναυτικούς που θα περάσουν τις γιορτές στη βάρδια, στο καπνιστήριο ή στην καμπίνα κάποιου βαποριού να γυρίσουν γεροί σε αυτούς που τους περιμένουν...*

----------


## leonidas

Χρόνια Πολλά, Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλο το www.nautilia.gr !!!
Και επίσης καλά ταξίδια σε όσους ταξιδέυουν... :Very Happy: 

Αντίγραφο από DSCN2691.jpg


Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας από την Ψαροταβέρνα του παππού μου... :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Καλές Γιορτές σε όλους

1.jpg

----------


## frost

Εύχομαι σε όλους Καλά Χριστούγεννα, με υγεία, αγάπη, ευτυχία!!!

Image1.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Με το Νήσος Χίος στην Χίο σήμερα τα χαράματα.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69928

----------


## Leo

Xωρίς την άδεια σου Γιώργο την μετέφερα εδώ... Να περάσετε καλά, καλές γιορτές.

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια Πολλά,Καλά Χριστούγεννα με υγεία, αγάπη, ευτυχία σε όλο το www.nautilia.gr , καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες σε όσους ταξιδεύουν.
Καραβάκι που στόλιζαν στην πλατεία Βουνακίου της Χίου........
IMG_1696.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Εύχομαι Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους. Να περάσετε SUPER όλοι σας μαζί με τα αγαπημένα σας πρόσωπα.

----------


## esperos

<< *Kαλές  Γιορτές  >>*

----------


## a.molos

_Σε όλους & όλες,  που έχουν βρει σε αυτό εδώ το forum, κάτι απο τα εσώψυχά τους, ευχομαι τα καλύτερα για το 2010 και πάνω απ΄ολα υγεία & ευ-τυχία !_
_ My Best wishes to everybody !_

----------


## dk

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους και 2010 ευχές για τη νέα χρονιά!

----------


## captainmitsi

ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ.
ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ!!!

----------


## roussosf

ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ
eyxes.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους, μπουνάτσες σε όλους τους ναυτικούς....



Μας έχουν στείλει μια ηλεκτρονική κάρτα (μπορείτε να τη δείτε ολόκληρη στην κεντρική σελίδα εδώ) που δε σταματάω να την κοιτάω χρόνια είχα να δω κλάρτα που να περιγράφει το πνεύμα των γιορτών καλύτερα χωρις να έχει τίποτα από τα στάνταρντ των χριστουγεννιάτικων καρτών. Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να την βάλω κι εδώ

----------


## vinman

*Εύχομαι σε όλους εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας Καλά Χριστούγεννα και χαρούμενες γιορτές με υγεία!!*

----------


## Aktofylakas

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους, ανθρωπινα και ευτυχισμενα 
με πολλες θετικες σκεψεις.
Στους ναυτικους μας ευχομαι καλες θαλασσες και συντομα κοντα στους αγαπημενους τους.
Στους συναδελφους μου καλες βαρδιες !

2010 manti.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

KAΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΣΑς ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ.
ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΝΑΝΑΙ ΓΕΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΓΑΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ.ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ Σ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ

ΑΣΤΡΟ ΛΑΜΠΡΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΔΗΓΕΙ

IMG_3590-1.JPG

ΟΙ ΜΑΓΟΙ ΗΡΘΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΜΑΣ

IMG_3594-1.JPG

IMG_3583-1.JPG

----------


## zozef

*Καλημερα*, ευχομαι καλα* Χριστουγεννα* σε ολο το* Forum* και στη μεγαλη οικογενεια της θαλασσας και προπαντός με *υγεια* .

----------


## NikosP

Χρόνια πολλά και Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!!!!Έυχομαι υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλο τον κόσμο και καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλημέρα/Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.
Χρόνια πολλά Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλο το φορουμ!!!!Καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας.
Το καραβάκι που στόλισα στο δωμάτιο μου......
DSCF4013.jpg

----------


## Trakman

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!! ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να δώσω συγχαρητήρια σε δυό πλοία, τους Πλοιάρχους και τα πληρώματα τους για τον υποδειγματικά προσεγμένο, Χριστουγεννιλατικο πλήρη σημαιοστολισμό τους σήμερα 25.12.09. 
Χρόνια Πολλά λοιπόν και σας ευχαριστούμε που τιμάτε το ναυτικό επάγγελμα και τις Ελληνικές παραδόσεις. 
Υγεία και καλά ταξίδια να έχετε.

*Φαιστός Παλάς*
P1270809festos.jpg

P1270823festos2.jpg

*Superfast XII*
DSCN0600sfXii.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Μια εικόνα που ταιριάζει θα έλεγα με την σημερινή ημέρα.Νυμφαίο Καστοριάς. ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σε όλους !!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70171

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα στους ναυτικούς μας,
Καλές θάλασσες και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος μαζί τους.!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Kαλησπέρα σε όλους!!!

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά Χριστούγεννα,με υγεία και αγάπη, εύχομαι σε όλους!!!Καλά ταξίδια να έχουν οι ναυτικοί μας!!!* 
*
Για την σημερινή ημέρα διάλεξα κάτι ξεχωριστό το οποίο συνδυάζει το χιόνι, την θάλασσα και το πλοίο.....
*
DSC00588_resize.jpg
*Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους!!!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλές γιορτές, καλή Χρονία και καλό μας upload!! Σε όλους μας!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Η άδεια μου απο τον στρατό τελειώνει.Αύριο αναχωρώ για Χίο και στις 28 ξαναμπαίνω.
Εύχομαι σε όλα τα μέλη του Ναυτιλία και όλους τους ναυτικούς Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία και ευτυχία και να περάσουν υπέροχα το υπόλοιπο των εορτών!

----------


## Karolos

(57).jpg_Xρόνια πολλά !!!
Υγεία ευτυχία και καλή Χρονιά σε όλους._

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

χρονια πολλα και καλα σε ολους με υγεια

----------


## kastkon8

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΑΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ

----------


## Natsios

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους λάτρεις της θάλασσας, ναυτικούς και μη.

DSC01855.JPG

----------


## High1

Χρόνια πολλά και απο μένα σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας που στερούντε την οικογενειακή θαλπωρή αυτές τις μέρες καθώς ταξιδεύουν, σε όλους αυτούς που η φρικτή τραγωδία του "wind" τους προκάλεσε ένα σφίξιμο στην καρδιά και πιο έντονο το συναίσθημα της οικογένειας, για όλους αυτούς που η ανασφάλεια που φέρνει στον επαγγελματικό-ναυτικό-τομέα το αύριο του 2010, λόγω των νέων δεδομένων απο συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες-όπως για παράδειγμα στην HSW-για όλους αυτούς που ακούνε για πολλοστή φορά το κλασικό και ηχεί σαν κατάρα πλέον στα αυτιά τους "Και του χρόνου σπίτια μας" -για όλους αυτούς εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο μπορεί να φέρει το 2010 με ασφάλεια-υγεία-ευτυχία και επιτυχία!!!
Χρόνια καλά και να μαστε όλοι καλά!!

----------


## douzoune

Τις θερμότερες ευχές και από εμένα σε όλους τους φίλους του n@utilia.gr και σε όλους τους ναυτικούς. Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, καλές γιορτές και το νέο έτος να σας φέρει ότι πραγματικά επιθυμείτε!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*.....*
*σάρωση0003.jpg*

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

To 2010 φέρει υγεία και ευτυχία σε ολους ... Χρόνια Πολλά

----------


## gtogias

Ο Χριστουγεννιάτικος διάκοσμος στο λιμάνι της Σύρου, πριν από λίγο.

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70635

----------


## laz94

*Ευχομαι και εγώ χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλα τα μέλη του forum**...*
*100_1898.JPG*

----------


## ορφεας

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ με υγεία για όλους !!!

----------


## thanos75

Το 2009 ήταν η χρονιά που έγινα μέλος αυτού του forum και έτσι μπόρεσα και γνώρισα ενδιαφέροντες ανθρώπους με αγάπη για τη θάλασσα και τη ναυτοσύνη.  Κάποιους μάλιστα τους γνώρισα και από κοντά.  Εύχομαι ολόψυχα το 2010 να μας φέρει ακόμα πιο κοντά σαν forum, να γνωριστούμε ακόμα καλύτερα και να πνέουν πάντα ούριοι άνεμοι στις ζωές μας, τόσο κυριολεκτικά (για όσους εργάζονται στη θάλασσα), όσο και μεταφορικά (για τους περισσότερους μάλλον από εμάς).  Χρόνια πολλά...

----------


## blueseacat

*Και εγώ με τη σειρά μου θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά σε όλα τα μέλη του Ναυτιλία.

Εύχομαι υγεία πάνω απ'όλα, αγάπη, χαρά, ευτυχία, αρμονία, ειρήνη πάνω στη* *γή* *και το κυριότερο ... 

καλές θάλασσες, 
καλά ταξίδια, 
καλά ψαρέματα,
καλές καταδύσεις,
καλούς αγώνες με/χωρίς κύπελλα ...  ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα κάτι !
* 
*και* *πάνω απ'όλα σημασία έχει να αγαπάμε τη θάλασσα και να την σεβόμαστε  
και όσο για θάλασσες δόξα το θεό έχουμε μπόλικες να τις πιούμε στο ποτήρι !!!


*

----------


## Νικόλας

λοιπόν παιδιά αύριο την κάνω για την πατριδα οπότε ας ευχηθώ από τώρα !!
*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ Ο ΝΕΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ' ΟΛΑ*

----------


## vinman

355α.jpg

*....Kαλή χρονιά.....!!!!!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Εύχομαι σε όλους ο καινούριος χρόνος να μας χαρίσει υγεία και αγάπη... Όλα τ' άλλα έρχονται ! 
Για μας όμως τους καραβολάτρες θα ήθελα να μας χαρίσει και κάτι παραπάνω,  τέτοιες στιγμές...

DSC01810.jpg

Καλή Χρονιά !

----------


## Thanasis89

Εύχομαι σε όλους ο καινούριος χρόνος να μας χαρίσει υγεία και αγάπη... Όλα τ' άλλα έρχονται ! 
Για μας όμως τους καραβολάτρες θα ήθελα να μας χαρίσει και κάτι παραπάνω,  τέτοιες στιγμές...

DSC01810.jpg

Καλή Χρονιά !

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ο Χριστουγεννιάτικος διάκοσμος στο λιμάνι της Σύρου, πριν από λίγο.
> 
> Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70635


Μαζι με την καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια του Γιωργου να προσθεσω μια ακομη και τις ποιο θερμες ευχες μου σε ολο τον κοσμο με ΥΓΕΙΑ!!!

PC221000_resize.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Eυχομαι ο καινουργιος χρονος να φερει υγεια,ευτυχια και οτι καλο....
Και φυσικα καραβολατρικα ταξιδια....
porfa22.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το συν/νο αρχείο μου το έστειλαν και μένα , με συγκίνησε και είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.
Ίσως να το έβαλα σε λάθος τοποθεσία ίσως

CHR_WISH_GR.pps

----------


## xara

*ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΤΥΧΟ ΤΟ 2010*

----------


## kkouz

ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ....ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΗΛΙΟΒΑΣΙΛΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 2009....ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΡΘΕΙ....ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ....ΚΑΚΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ.....ΑΣ ΕΛΠΙΣΟΥΜΕ Ο ΕΠΙΤΙΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΧΡΟΝΙΑΡΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΛΤΑΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ 2010....ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΓΕΜΑΤΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ....

ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΜΟΥ
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ&ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΚΟΥΖΟΥΚΑ

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ.
2010.gif

----------


## zozef

Στους φιλους τους αγαπητους. Που εχουν μεγαλη αξια.
Ευχομαι καλη χρονια.Μα πανω απ'ολα υγεια.
n1320607117_112101_9105[1].jpg

----------


## Leo

Εύχομαι σε όλους σας Καλή Χρονιά με μια γιορτινή φωτογραφία από το Μαρμάρι (26.12.09)

DSCN1020marmari.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ...ΕΝΑΣ ΑΙ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΜΟΥ* :Very Happy:  *(ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΝΑΔΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ)

*100_2045.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.
Καλή χρονιά με αγάπη,ευτυχία και κυρίως υγεία σε όλο τον κόσμο.Καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας και ο ¶γιος πάντα στην πλώρη τους.
Χίος,πλατεία Βουνακίου  σήμερα το βράδυ ,για την τήρηση  του έθιμου "Αγιοβασιλιάτικα Καραβάκια".
DSCF4046.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## nautical96

Kαλη χρονια σε όλους.....ευτιχησμένο το 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Κατ εντολή τηε στρατιωτικής περιπόλου από την Χίο (sylver23) σας μεταβιβάζω τις πιο θερμές ευχές του για Καλή Χρονιά και καλά ταξίδια.  :Wink:

----------


## rena

Καλη χρονια!!!!!!!ευχομαι για ολους σας τα καλυτερα!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Εύχομαι σε όλες και όλους το 2010 να είναι γεμάτο Υγεία, χαρά και ευτυχία για σας και τους αγαπημένους σας. Για τους θαλασσινούς μας φίλους εύχομαι γαλήνιες θάλασσες και καλή επιστροφή κοντά στους δικούς τους ανθρώπους.

Με χρώματα ανατολής από την Ερμούπολη, Χρόνια Πολλά

P1210244.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα και καλή χρόνια σε όλους, με υγεία σε εσάς και τις οικογενειές σας.
Να είστε όλοι καλά, να σας ευχαριστώ που μαζί με εσάς φτάσαμε το nautilia.gr να είναι η μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα. 
Πέντε χρόνια κλείνουμε μαζί σε λίγες μέρες..........

----------


## NAXOS

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΜΕΡΑ,ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ
ΕΤΣΙ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΧΕΙΜΩΝΟ,ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΕΣ ....ΧΕΙΜΩΝΙΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ

Η ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΥ

17022008070.jpg

ΤΟΠΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΤΙ

18022008095.jpg

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΦΙΛΩΤΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΣΠΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΡΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ 1001 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΤΟΥ

18022008091.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*Όσες χιλιάδες κύματα τη Μύκονο χτυπούνε... Τόσες να ειναι και οι χαρές που φέτος θα σας βρούνε...


Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία πρώτα από όλα και τα υπόλοιπα έρχονται. Ευτυχισμένο το 2010 

*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλή χρονιά σεόλους με υγεία πάνω από όλα....
Καλές θάλασσες και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους τους ναυτικούς...


2010 Έτος του ναυτικού

----------


## NikosP

Έυχομαι καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία και ευτυχία! Καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς, περισσότερα καράβια για τα νησιά μας καθώς και ασφαλέστερα λιμάνια!

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλή Χρονιά με υγεία,αγάπη,χαρά,ευτυχία.Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους .Ευτυχισμένο το 2010 .Οτι καλύτερο για εσάς και τις οικογενείες σας φίλοι μου.Καλά ταξίδια ,καλές θάλασσες και ο ¶γιος πάντα στην πλώρη των ναυτικών μας.
DSCF4054.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Kαλή Χρονιά να έχουμε με υγεια κ πολλές χαρές!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Ευτυχισμένο το 2010!!!! Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!!!!!!! Και καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας!!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

καλη χρονια σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!με υγεια και καθε ευτυχια σε ολους,καλες θαλασσες στους ναυτικους κ χωρις ατυχηματα!!και του χρονου! :Razz:

----------


## polykas

_XΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ με ΥΓΕΙΑ σε όλους._

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ KAI EΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ 2010ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗLISSOS FANS PORTO SALONICO*

----------


## plori

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ KAI EΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ 2010 ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΠΑΝΤΩΝ  ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Nikos_V

*ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΕΙ* :Very Happy: *ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΥΓΕΙΑ!!!!!*

----------


## cataman

Φίλοι Nautilιώτες & Nautilιώτισσες το *2010* ήρθε.

Ας το καλοδεχτούμε όλοι πρώτα από όλα με Υγεία και μετά με Χαρά και Ευτυχία. 

Για τους Ναυτικούς μας, να ταξιδεύουν πάντα με καλές θάλασσες και να έχουν καλή επιστροφή στους δικούς τους ανθρώπους.

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλη ναυτιλιακη χρονια σε ολους και κυριως στους ανθρωπους που ταξιδευουν τα "αστερια" μας ανα τον κοσμο...!!!!!

Ο Αγιος Νικολας παντα στις πλωρες τους...!!!!

----------


## captparis

2010 ΕΥΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ !!!!


PAGOS.jpg
OLA PAGOS.JPG

----------

